# kayak wanted



## joey ov fishing (Aug 19, 2010)

i got 150 right know if someone has a sit in kayak dont matter what color and if it has fishing rod holders on it ill come right now i do salt water fishing only none of that sit on kayaks...


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*All due respect*

With all due respect dude you aren't planning on launching from the beach are ya?


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey joey I think you might have your kayaks backwards buddy.But hey good luck:fishing:


----------



## joey ov fishing (Aug 19, 2010)

yeah i hear son sit ons are safer at sndflee yeah i moved down here at sandbridge plp say going out but not to far is good fishing..


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Joey you might want to rethink that. Anyway if craigslist dont have anything maybe BRS or ARC have trade ins.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey joey check the rental place down in nags head.There unloading them now you might find one there.
Good luck if you need any help just let me know.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Sit Inside + Ocean = BAD IDEA*

Jmho

jam


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Duuuuuude!*

Duuuuuuuude


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey bud. I also think you have a bit of crossed information. Sit on tops allow for better re-entry and if you do get swamped a lot of them will drain themselves through scupper holes. Not to say that a Sit inside isnt sea worthy... there is that guy up in New York that paddles off sure for tuna in a SINK. Lots of the touring yaks you will find are also sit inside versions and made to be very sleek and fast. As for fishing, a stable platform is helpful. Not to mention if you get swamped at least you have a fighting chance. I would try a few out. Maybe look at a used Sit on top and throw a rod holder in a crate bungee'd down to the stern. If you look at the trend, most companies make multiple SOT fishing kayaks with a single SINK fishing kayak. Good luck with your price point. You may want to start looking at craigslist and yardsales. If you had a budget of around $250 you can probably get a 10 foot starting out kayak at Dicks or some other box store. As for fishing i recomend a Sit on top...

The end! :fishing:


----------



## joey ov fishing (Aug 19, 2010)

thank you for the advise its great info and will do moby dick.... hope moby dick dont fall on me out here at sandbridge while yaking scary  lol i bought a sit on at dicks this morning...


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Good luck to ya and hope to see you out there:fishing:


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey that great man now just remember to get all your safety stuff too. If moby falls on you or turns you over be ready thing happen in a flash out there be ready.Let me know sometimes and maybe we can get out there.You might want to try places like the hot ditch first before taking on the open water.But hey congrat on the new yak man


----------



## bj_croakerkiller (Jul 14, 2004)

Which kayak did you purchase from Dick's?.......Because I am looking to get one soon and about how much did you pay?


----------

